# Another Project Finished



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I have had this sitting around and just got her finished today.
I sent her to Shuffs Parkerizing http://www.shuffsparkerizing.com/ for a repark and twisted on a SA 1952 New USGI Barrel. He also did a trigger job, and lapped the bolt.
I bought a Fancy Grade Boyds Stock and finished it.
Started with 80 grit to shape to size then 100. 150 ,200, 250, 400
I use two coats of Watco Danish Oil in medium walnut followed by two coats of Johnson Paste wax


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

The finish job looks good. I've got an old M1 I'm doing, hope it looks that good when it,s done.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

pj4wd said:


> The finish job looks good. I've got an old M1 I'm doing, hope it looks that good when it,s done.


If you have any questions let me know, glad to help


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

the wood looks great! nice work


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

That looks great!! I was at Ohio Vally Outdoors yesterday and they have a Camp Perry 100 year anniversary model there. Its freakin sweet. I couldnt stop drooling on the case!! Wife says I'm not allowed to spend 2 grand on a gun though. They had a matching 1911 next to it but I doubt it was part of the package.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Way sweet!!! Shoot it yet??


----------

